# new DVD's by Ron Balicki.



## r.severe (Apr 15, 2004)

Has anyone seen these or have an opinion on the new series of DVD JKD or the other two new JunFan Kickboxing and Trapping tapes that are new >>>>>>>> by Ron Balicki ?

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## jime23 (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## r.severe (May 10, 2004)

No one yet ?


----------



## r.severe (Jul 12, 2004)

Still no one has seen these who would like to make a statement?

WOW..

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 12, 2004)

sorry,haven't seen them.What do you think of them?


----------



## jime23 (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think they are being shipped yet i know Sifu Lamar Davis has ordered them but haven't received them yet via the paul bax show under a thread labeled Two Great New Books On JKD Available Now!


----------



## stick3435 (Aug 3, 2004)

Balicki has two sets of DVDs. One is a curriculum set of 8 for the ridiculous price of $700 (that's like $88 per disc!). I assume you're asking about his other set of 6, with one on knife, two on stick, one on kickboxing, one on trapping, and one on silat takedowns.

I have purchased the latter and found them overly simplistic. There's nuggets on each disc that make each worth it. In the trapping DVD, for example, he just doesn't teach a basic trap, but he makes several traps part of a larger, longer focus mitt combination.

But they seem really for beginners overall. We are taught basic angles of attack and swings of weaponry, stuff that's been covered better and in more depth elsewhere. This "elsewhere" includes Balicki's own very comprehensive 3 tapes on "The Defensive Edge" for knife fighting.

They are for sale on ebay a lot, if you're interested.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2004)

I just saw the Balicki/Inosanto Kali Knife Fighting DvD if thats what you mean... I dont really know what his "New" stuff is... this is the first DVD of his I have seen.

It had some good stuff in it, I thought...


----------



## jing (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm an instructor under both Guru Dan and Guru Ron Balicki, and as many techniques as we are taught.  I still go back to the basics.  I think that's the message that these tapes are tryng to get across.  Yes you could learn a complex chain of hand/foot combinations on a DVD but what it comes down to is what can you pull off in a fight?  Sometimes simplicity and efficiency is the best answer.

eugene.


----------



## r.severe (Aug 13, 2004)

the ridiculous price of $700 for 8 DVDs.. I would have to agree.

My goodness.. why so much $$$$

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## mcjon77 (Aug 13, 2004)

r.severe said:
			
		

> the ridiculous price of $700 for 8 DVDs.. I would have to agree.
> 
> My goodness.. why so much $$$$
> 
> ralph severe, kamiyama


I *THINK* that I read on his webpage that if you study from the video tapes and go to some of his seminars that you can test for rank at his siminars.   If the $700 DVDs are the only place where you can see his "complete curriculum" then it makes sense why he feels that he can charge that much.  Keep in mind, I am in *NO WAY* saying that Ron Balicki is trying to scam people or creating low quality "video black belts".  I have only heard great things about the man and briefly trained in kali under someone certified by him.  My bet is that the market for his tapes is primarily with people who train under him through the seminars he puts on around the world.

Jon


----------



## r.severe (Aug 13, 2004)

I feel Ron is a very talented martial artist.
By no means did I take anything in a negative manner.
I was only posting my feelings of $700.. for 8 DVDs..

That's the cost of a nice firearm.. LOL

ralph severe, kamiyama


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 23, 2004)

I have to agree with Jing, look at the basics, u will always go Back to the Basics

I know that in Ron's new dvd set he is teaching his cirriculim, and people who are not able to get direct training in JF/JKD and the fillipino Arts can learn from his dvd's, and later test for different instructorships ect.

I have not seen the new material by Ron Balicki, but he is a talented Martial artist.

Just one man's opinion


----------



## Limeydog (Nov 12, 2004)

I have just purchased the Jun Fan Gung Fu Trapping DVD from Pointman productions. The DVD for me is amazing. Mr Balicki and his wife Diana Lee Inosanto are very talented teachers as they give great insights into the art of JKD/Jun Fan Trapping.

From this one DVD I am very interested in follow up DVD's. I paid $ 29.95
Will watch this one over and over again. Thoroughly worth every penny.
Well Done.

Regards
Patrick


----------



## manofleisure (Dec 29, 2004)

I have the kali silat entries and takedowns and find itto be very good for a beginner to learn from.

but or a more advanced student you will find that there are many more ways to make the same techniques even more brutal.

I do not think Balicki is the best teacher in the world.He didn't explain the concepts behind the harimau techniques well at all.He just went through the motions. the up to date style of the dvd makes it easy to learn and awesome in slow motion viewing.

I also did find one technique on the video that didn't work in the classroom.Others tried it and coudn't perform the technique the way it flowed on video.so you be the judge.

I give it a 3  out of 5 stars for it being a nice looking dvd and a good intro to kali silat techniques.


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2004)

manofleisure said:
			
		

> I do not think Balicki is the best teacher in the world.He didn't explain the concepts behind the harimau techniques well at all.He just went through the motions. the up to date style of the dvd makes it easy to learn and awesome in slow motion viewing.
> 
> I also did find one technique on the video that didn't work in the classroom.Others tried it and coudn't perform the technique the way it flowed on video.so you be the judge.



Thats one of the reasons why a video/dvd should be used for a ref. and not a sole learning tool.  The fine points often are not covered, therefore when a tech. is attempted, it may not work, due to a key point missing.

Mike


----------



## r.severe (Jan 13, 2005)

OK..

I have watched the complete DVD set of 9 sections by Ron Balicki.

I have been involved with Jun Fan and the ever so circle of JKD for some time now.. about 28 years...
With that out of the way...

I will say this is the most complete instructional set of information that I have ever seen in one package on one subject on the subject of B Lees system from one mans experienced.

The DVD set is unmatched by anything I have ever seen and would have thought could be put together for use by any JF JKD researcher. 

Simple,
It's detailed..
It's very well made.. sound, color, angles of shots, etc..
It's very complete in regards to the subjects on the DVD listing...
It's very easy to follow..
It's very interesting to watch...
It's got great energy....
It has NO BS... or wasted time.. on the instruction parts..
It's well worth the cash...

The only major problem I had with the set was the opening of every DVD after the first one had the same opening.. which was 2 min of time wasted..
Yes, I like seeing Ron do his thing.. but not over and over again..LOL..

I wouldn't mind answering questions if anyone has questions about what I saw.. if it would help.

ralph seere, kamiyama


----------

